# Pedometer



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2011)

I brought a pedometer at the weekend to give me an idea of how many steps I take during the day.  I have a desk job with very few opportunities to move around during the day so my main exercise is going for a walk at lunchtime and taking my little boy to the park after I get home from work.

I was wondering how many steps others do per day?  Today I was 6769, yesterday 5041 and Sunday 4460.

The guidebook with the meter says that everyone should do 10K steps and for weight loss this should be 12K to 15K.  Apparently 3K of these steps should be "aerobic" (greater than 1 step per second for 10 minutes or more) of which I manage about 2K.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Mark

I bought an Omron walking style 1 last year and it's been fantastic.

My average last week was 6637 per day with 845 (9 mins) aerobic.

Today I've done 7718 with 1420 (15 mins) aerobic.

We both have one and used to compete, although Sarah's stride is shorter than mine, so she takes more steps, so I've rarely beaten her totals.

I think they're the best thing for anyone trying to increase their walking.

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Apr 13, 2011)

The 10,000 setps a day is just a guideline, it all depends on your weight, fitness levels, stride length etc.  I have the Omron Walking style one and it is fab, in a typical day just walking about the labs I can do 6,000.  When in uni I used to top 8,000 a day!  My "healthy" steps according to ww is 5000 a day do anything over that is a bonus.


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive bought one of these , just got to work out how to sort out my stride length now !!!!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 14, 2011)

The Omron is the one I have as well!

I'm wondering how WW calculate what your healthy steps should be, or do they just use 5000 as a rough guideline?

I'm not really been too worried about stride length - for me it varies depending on what type of walking I am doing and whether it is an incline or a decline.  If I want to know the distance covered I often jump into google earth and use the path tool to measure it.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 14, 2011)

Mark T said:


> The Omron is the one I have as well!
> 
> I'm wondering how WW calculate what your healthy steps should be, or do they just use 5000 as a rough guideline?
> 
> I'm not really been too worried about stride length - for me it varies depending on what type of walking I am doing and whether it is an incline or a decline.  If I want to know the distance covered I often jump into google earth and use the path tool to measure it.



WW have their own pedometer (rubbish in comparison to Omron  ) and you input your weight, height, age and stride length. You start using it and after so many steps it tells you that you are now "healthy" and any extra steps are a bonus...


----------



## Copepod (Apr 14, 2011)

What irritates me about pedometers is that they don't count cycling effort - one cycle of pedal takes less effort to get you further than a step, but would still be good to check on the same machine, instead of having to use a mapping website or cycle meter. I know it's unreasonable to have a meter that counts kayaking or swimming as well. I can't be bothered to wear a heart rate monitor all the time, and monitors like Actiheart http://www.camntech.com/cnt_actiheart.htm aren't available to general public.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 25, 2011)

I too have an Omron one and i very hit the 10,000 mark but usually hit between 4,000- 7,000 which is a lot more walking than i'd ever done before diagnosis so am happy with that


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 25, 2011)

why is it I always think a "pedometer" is going to tell me where the nearest pedo lives?


----------

